# Help please known donor ivf abroad, anyone know where we can do it?



## niamhy (Jul 31, 2008)

OK
I have done my best, I have trawled all the sites I can find and read as many threads as is humanly possible but I can find no information from any country about having a known donor IVF cycle in any country. I know in the Czech rep and Spain it is not permitted but does anyone know if it can be done anywhere else?
thanks again for reading
Niamhie xx


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi
I am just wondering why you are looking abroad for an identifiable donor when they are available in the UK, if you are happy to egg-share.  CRM in London, the London Women's Clinic in Darlington and Leicester Assisted Conception Unit all seem to be able to match recipients and donors in under six months at the moment.
Outside of the UK, identifiable egg donation is available (at a price) via some US agencies, but otherwise the Resolve agency in South Africa is your best bet.  Robyn who runs this agency can match you with a donor who is willing to be known - sometimes it is possible to correspond with the donor prior to transfer - and exchange rates make it good value for money.
Olivia


----------



## niamhy (Jul 31, 2008)

I am sorry I didn't make myself very clear
I have a donor (my sister) and am looking to go abroad cos I need pgd, some sp issues for dh.
I live in Ireland and it is not done here..
Should probably have made that clear to start with.
Does this make sense now?


----------



## Ginger (Jul 17, 2003)

Hi Niamh

Are there any UK clinics that do PGD? The HFEA website has contact details for the UK clinics and it could be worth a few calls to see if you can do your treatment in UK.

I do hope you can go ahead, you have such a great sister I hope you both find a way to get your treatment.

Ginger


----------



## Manuka (Jun 22, 2008)

I think I replied to this on another board already...

It's possible to use a known donor in Belguim - the clinics that I looked at only do egg donation if you have your own donor.  You can either use your donor's eggs or do a swap with a another donor.

One of the clinics that I looked at was www.brusselsivf.be but we can't go with them because we don't have a donor.


----------



## Camberwell Nell (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi Niamh, 

the issue is not the known donor, most clinics can accomodate this, its more the PIGD, but you can get this in the UK 

hope this helps


----------

